# Fuel System problems



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a T30, 2,2 diesel from 2003, which over the last 6 month have used 5 diesel filters, until it finaly came to a complete standstill, I then removed the fuel tank and cleaned it ( there where small light brown flakes floating around), remounted it and filled new diesel on the tank, and mounted a new diesel filter, it started and drove for 3 days, but now it is the same - does anybody have any ideas that can help me, by the way the motor code is: YD22DDTI.
looking forward getting some feedback which I really need.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

It is almost impossible to diagnose and recommend via internet for the diesel X Trail and it's related fuel problems.
The best advice I can give is to find someone who has the early Consult software and can plug in to your model. Even that though doesnt always work and you are left with trial and error across a range of engine and fuel pump parts. 
Good luck,
Mike


----------



## bizer (Jul 29, 2009)

*fuel system problems*

Hi Mike, thanks for your feedback, since I posted the tread I have cleaned the fuel pipes and changed the filter, it has now been running for a week so I hope I've solved the problem, I've also injected a additive that should kill any algae's in my tank and/or fuel pipes, as it has been suggested to me that it could be "diesel plague" causing the problems, as I was told this is a raising issue, as more and more oil companies now adds bio ethanol to the diesel and this encreases the risc of "diesel plague", so just to be on the safe side I injected 20 ml this this (rather toxic) to a full tank and I hope this also helps. Anyway this is were I am at this point. Finn


----------

